# Nigel Lee's newest work: From Circumcision to Baptism



## Scott Bushey (Sep 10, 2006)

*Nigel Lee\'s newest work: From Circumcision to Baptism*

Click here:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 10, 2006)

I just read this.

Exceedingly helpful, especially surrounding the Hebraisms and certain instances of Jewish proselytization notes. His OT notes are quite penetrating.

I especially liked the information around the baptism of John. THere are many things to be reminded of there.

As usual, very well documented.


----------



## Hungus (Sep 11, 2006)

I keep coming so close to giving in on paedo baptism. Then something like this is posted and I go back to the credo position. Context is king in hermeneutical studies and references and when I see things taken out of context like rain being a blessing and this used to show that sprinkling is the proper form of baptism and I just have to wince, shake my head and walk away for a while.


----------

